# Foreign Income in Studio Tax



## SW20 MR2 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm doing my 2014 taxes in Studio Tax, and I keep getting this error which says,



> The return is not eligible for NETFILE. If the messages listed below are due to errors, then fix the errors and try again. Otherwise you have to file a paper return.
> 
> TSlip foreign non business income and the source country not specified on the TSlip. Please use the TSlip form (T5, T3, and/or T4PS) to select the source country id and T2209 to specify the country name associated to the id selected on the Tslip. See the Help->How to... menu to see more details about this error.


I have a bunch of funds that are generating this foreign income, and it's all captured on T5/T3/T4PS slips. As per the instructions on the ST help page, I went and selected the value in the drop down menus for each of those forms. However, I still get the message.

Any one else have this same problem? I've used ST for the past number of years, and I've never had this problem before.


----------



## jaspshah (Apr 4, 2015)

*studio tax and foreign non business income*

i have T3 that has foreign non-business income, its giving me same problem as described. i did not have this problem in 2013, I had foreign non-business income. i have sent an email to support team. let us see what we hear. thanks.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Try this.

http://www.99.xnyx.org/cn/column/Fred/computer/StudioTax 2012/source/t2209_foreign_income.htm


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't know anything about Studio Tax but any tax slip that has foreign non-business income, there has to be a corresponding entry in one's tax forms on Source country. It may be easy to overlook this in some tax programs. FWIW, everyone I know always just inserts USA as source country (unless the fund is obviously UK only, or Europe) in which case I would simply use UK. I have no idea why Source Country is even important.... perhaps for Stats Can purposes ultimately.


----------



## SW20 MR2 (Dec 18, 2010)

I already did that for all of my forms. I've held the same funds for a number of years, and I've never had this issue in ST.



OptsyEagle said:


> Try this.
> 
> http://www.99.xnyx.org/cn/column/Fred/computer/StudioTax 2012/source/t2209_foreign_income.htm


----------



## SW20 MR2 (Dec 18, 2010)

It looks like you can just download the latest version of ST via the help menu to resolve this. I remember in previous years the software would automatically check for updates. I guess it doesn't do so anymore - or I disabled it somehow.


----------

